# CHUCHITA COWGILR! (tough little girl)



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

​
*how cool is this??*

not so cool00.00%cool!2575.76%O.M.G!!!824.24%


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

first of the year!

Greetings from Mexico to you all.

This time, being a special occasion, my first publication of the year, and with reference to the distinguished and honorable nomination of one of my pieces to be the slingshot the year (last year), which greatly pleased me. where Mr. ZDP 189 defined my work as something "_almost gothic"_ ... thing that surprised me, being that I have always considered myself as a rational and even ... retro designer. all this situation gave me a tendency to take a little more classic slingshots... a bit of old school, something that any guy can do in his modest workshop.

well, that is how this piece comes from the sawdust out of my yard.

momentarily left aside, the use of index and thumb support, even used a relatively small boardcut... trying to keep it simple.

I just put a few layers of cowhide leather as inserts to make a palmswell. cause de board was only 3/4"

finished, as always, with several layers of linseed oil, and sanding up to 2000 grits.

materials, as I mentioned earlier, rosamorada wood and 4 layers of compacted cowhide skin.

I hope you like this slingshot... a little ... cowboy thing

...

... and yes!... its a little pocket shooter... yes she is!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! The leather turned out very nice! It almost looks like wood!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> Very nice! The leather turned out very nice! It almost looks like wood!


in fact, it feels like wood, I did the finger nail test...and left no mark on the leather


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Beautiful work, my friend! Cowboy is right. I love this one.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece! I REALLY like the size of it ... nice and small.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it and "Cow-boy" sounds good.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Terrific job!...Now I have an idea for my next project...!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

While the slingshot is super cool, what is even more fun is that, in Panama, "Chuchita" means something entirely different. LOL!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

beautiful job josh looks great!


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job


----------



## Litebow (Dec 17, 2011)

Very very nice, love those leather grips.

Dave


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Excellent work as usual, nice blend of materials. The size is perfect also. Well done Chanke.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks like a wonderful shooter!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Josh:

Feliz 2012 mi cuate. Esta canija que ya me habias ensennado esta de poca como de costumbre. Me gusta ver que se comienza este annito como algo que trae cosas muy wenonas. Sale pues mi cuate, muchos saludotes a ti y la raza de la recua.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for the comments!!

if anyone has any suggestions to improve or complement these models, I'd love to know about your ideas and opinions!

gracias mi hermano xidoo!! andas desaparecido! como para cuando retachas??


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hola maestro chaneke , muy chulota y refiná .
Un abrazote mi mai


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Comienzas bien el año hermano!

Muy bonita Cuchita sí señor.

Un alarde de paciencia para sacar ese inserto.


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

actually yes, my brother,these leather inserts took me about 2 or 3 sessions. (days)

were several sessions of resin impregnation, lots of sandpaper and lots of sweat...and a little bit of blood and tears.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Sweet little pocket shooter








Good job .


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

Perfect size and shape!


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Wowzers!!!!!! That is one sweet slingshot, the fit of the leather is first rate


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Amazing job!!!! The proportions are just perfect. Excellent!!!!


----------

